# Joker the FeLV+ cat and LTCI treatment



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

Joker has had tremendous success with his chemo protocol over the past weeks with the FeLV now in remission. He begins his LTCI treatment tomorrow in the hope and expectation that the cancer cells will be completely eliminated/killed/gone.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Great news! I would be interested in hearing more about your specific protocol. 

We had a shelter cat who was on a protocol, but I think more out of sheer orneriness and longevity, he threw the virus. Two separate tests (SNAP Combo, ELISA), both tested then retested 6 months later, confirm no positive antigens to the virus anymore.

Of course I have to include a pic because he's my special buddy.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Lyle that is such great news. Could you explain what LTCI is and the protocol? Id be interested in being educated about this. Esp since its a success! I'm very happy for both of you.


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

Mitts & Tess said:


> Could you explain what LTCI is and the protocol?


I'm taking the following from information provided to me from Joker's vet and a web site or two.

The chemo protocol is called: Wisconsin-Madison Chemotherapy Protocol-Short.

It is used to treat a diagnosed high grade, large cell generalized lymphosarcoma.

Chemo:
Joker is currently in "week 10" of a "41 week" chemo program. He goes every two weeks so he's had 10 of 41 "treatments". Basically it's kind of an alternating series of injections like:
1) Aspariginase
Prednisone
Vincristine
2) Vincristine
Prednisone
3) Cyclophosphamide
Prednisone
4) Vincristine
5) Adriamycin
Prednisone
and so on

Lymphocyte T-Cell Immunomodulator (LTCI):
The LTCI treatment begins tomorrow with an initial 3 dose (loading) which will be repeated two more times within two weeks. The LTCI will be done concurrently with the chemo. A web search using LTCI cat will list many sites with much info on this particular drug.

All the above is (and has been) subject to numerous lab (blood) tests and close monitoring and "tweaked" as necessary.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

NebraskaCat said:


> We had a shelter cat


Yep, that looks like a potentially ornery cat.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Hows Joker doing? Thinking of both of you and wondering how it progressing?


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

Sorry for the delay in reply Mitts. Joker is doing well at present. After several months of chemo and then the LTCI treatments it all kind of caught up with him. He went for several weeks recently where he was not eating. Lost a pound and a half and he only weighed about nine. 
More vet visits, more drugs. It's taking a bit of a toll, but he's a tough one. As good as the vets are that are treating him, behavior issues like depression are not their strong suite. As much as I'm able, I try to put myself in his situation and act accordingly. It's tough on us both. The many vet visits are hard on him. 
On the plus side, there is no sign that the cancer is present, but of course the protocol must be continued to completion as must the LTCI treatment.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

You and Joker are in my thoughts and prayers. Sending love and comfort. Thanks for the update.


----------

